# Dish for RV



## rposgood (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi all,

I am looking for the best solution to the following. We RV for a month or more and have grand kids visit during this time. I would like to be able to watch one satellite channel on one TV while the kids watch another channel on the other TV. We would also like to record shows and then play them back over either TV and still watch another channel on the other TV. The Tailgater system with the VIP221K receiver does not allow me to do any of this. 

My thinking is to get a 1000.4 antenna on a tripod and then get a VIP722 receiver. I know it is not as easy to setup the antenna but I see no other choice other than to buy a $900 Winegard system..... too much money.

Thoughts, alternatives, etc?

Thanks


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you contacted a retailer for information about the best setup for you? Here is a link you can use to contact them about information: http://www.dishformyrv.com/. Thanks.



rposgood said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for the best solution to the following. We RV for a month or more and have grand kids visit during this time. I would like to be able to watch one satellite channel on one TV while the kids watch another channel on the other TV. We would also like to record shows and then play them back over either TV and still watch another channel on the other TV. The Tailgater system with the VIP221K receiver does not allow me to do any of this.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamelar (Dec 30, 2010)

rposgood said:


> My thinking is to get a 1000.4 antenna on a tripod and then get a VIP722 receiver. I know it is not as easy to setup the antenna...


That is exactly how I do it. I have a VIP722K receiver and a spare satellite dish with a tripod and short pole. Get a compass and a simple satellite meter, follow instructions in the satellite dish setup manual. After about the third time you set up, it will go much quicker.


----------

